# Write-Speed Recommendations for D800?



## Markw (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey everyone!  My D800 should be here on the 21st.  I've got a ton of memory cards.  But, a new camera I think deserves some new, more beefed-up memory cards.

So, with 75MB RAW files, what would you say I should shoot for as far as write speeds are concerned?  I was thinking 60MB/s shouldn't be too bad.  

What say you?
Mark


----------



## Garbz (Mar 19, 2012)

Depends on what you're doing with it. I fully intend to use my old memory cards with it. I rarely rattle off more than a few shots at a time, and the camera has a buffer for just that. If you find yourself shooting RAW and hammering the camera I believe it supports up to UDMA7 (150mb/s) cards from what I've read.


----------



## Markw (Mar 19, 2012)

Most of my shooting will be, more or less, will be one frame at a time as well.  Not really utilizing the full whopping 4FPS lol.  But, most of my cards are class 4, writing at 4mbps.  With a 75mb RAW, it'd take almost 20 seconds to write each file!  I conserve battery by turning the camera off between shots.  That won't be possible shooting RAW with these file sizes.  That was my reasoning anyway.  Am I missing something?

Mark


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a bus load of 30mb/sec cards (both types) and one super duper fast CF card. I'm thinking I might want one of those 16gb ScanDiskPro SDHC cards for occasional video but for stills I'm all set.


----------



## Markw (Mar 19, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> I have a bus load of 30mb/sec cards (both types) and one super duper fast CF card. I'm thinking I might want one of those 16gb ScanDiskPro SDHC cards for occasional video but for stills I'm all set.


Show off :er:

Mark


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 19, 2012)

Also note that unless you are recording to Tiff or Uncompressed 14-bit your file sizes will not be 70mb. 14 bit lossless compressed is around 35mb if I recall correctly. Don't quote me but it's significantly less.


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 19, 2012)

I think if you're going spend $3k on a body and whatever else on glass, $100 more for the fastest media the camera will accept isn't really much.  You may not need the speed most of the time, but if you do need it and you haven't got it, you'll be wishing you had faster cards.

Proportionally, with the amount of effort we invest in searching out and obtaining the right set of gear, it would be silly if something like a memory card was the weakest link.


----------



## Netskimmer (Mar 19, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> Proportionally, with the amount of effort we invest in searching out and obtaining the right set of gear, it would be silly if something like a memory card was the weakest link.



I always try to make sure I (my skill) am the weakest link. It's not hard to do most of the time.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 19, 2012)

As true as that is, it is also foolish to fall prey to marketing BS. How fast does one really need? 30mb/sec is probably sufficient, 60mb better and 95mb for video should be enough.! 

Amazon.com: SanDisk Extreme Pro 16GB, SDHC, UHS-1 Flash Memory Card SDSDXPA-016G-X46,Black: Camera & Photo
Amazon.com: SanDisk 16GB Extreme Pro CF memory card - UDMA 90MB/s 600x (SDCFXP-016G-A91, US Retail Package): Electronics

there's $150 for only 2 cards. That adds up fast if you're like me and want 4 or 5 of each eh?


----------



## greybeard (Mar 19, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> I think if you're going spend $3k on a body and whatever else on glass, $100 more for the fastest media the camera will accept isn't really much.  You may not need the speed most of the time, but if you do need it and you haven't got it, you'll be wishing you had faster cards.
> 
> Proportionally, with the amount of effort we invest in searching out and obtaining the right set of gear, it would be silly if something like a memory card was the weakest link.



^^^^^^^^What he said


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 19, 2012)

Can I ask where you ordered your D800 from?  I still havnt heard from B&H


----------



## sovietdoc (Mar 19, 2012)

Pfft..D800's.  Hehe joking 

If you're spending 3 grand on a camera body, spending 150-250 bucks on a memory cars is nothing.

I'd suggest either 90mb/s CF's or Lexar's 1000X 150Mb/s read.  Those RAW files are 80 megs a piece on the D800 so you'll prolly need a decent CF.  And obviously if you start recording movies in 1080p.

I'd probably go for 90mb/s card because 150 will cost too much as it's "the best" which means it's hella overpriced.


----------



## Markw (Mar 19, 2012)

All this talk about $200 being nothing is a bit preposterous.  I mean, like you said, I just spent $3000 on a body.  That's a big hit.  The MB-D12 is $450.  That's a big hit (when I get there).  The external recorder for video (another reason why it doesn't need to be tooo high) is a few hundred dollars.  The SSD card for the external recorder is a good bit of money.  So, there are other things to think about, and my money pit is a bit shallower than it's been in recent years.  I'm sure you can understand .  So, yeah.  There's some consideration that needs to be taken. 

Mark


----------

